# Opening Celebration Invite Olympia, WA



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

My new store, Soundstage Car Audio, will be opening up in Olympia, WA in less than two weeks. I wanted to extend an invitation to all my DIYMA friends. Our opening celebration is on Saturday Feb 2nd in Olympia, WA. Free food and a raffle with a chance to win some great gear. Hope to see any of the local DIYMA people there! Here is a link to our FB page with the store details. Thanks!!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/SoundstageCarAudio


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

congrats Steve! Looks like we are taking the journey together!  

best of luck for everything!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes we are! Good luck to you buddy!


----------

